# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Hapja e emailit të punës jashtë rrjetit të kompanisë

## boraa

pershendetje, 

ka dikush ndonje ide sesi mund te aksesohet nje mail server i nje kompanie te caktuar?
psh ne nje shoqeri cdo punonjes ka nje adrese emaili emer.mbiemer.companiemer.dicka
ky email mund te hapet nga kompjuterat e rrjetit ne kompani thjesht me http://mail
por nuk mund te hapet nga kompjutera jashte kompanise, pra qe nuk lidhen me serverin e tyre.
di ndonjeri si mund te aksesohet nga jashte ky mail?

flm per vemendjen!

----------


## ainfg5

Menyra me e thjeshte eshte te lidhesh direkt me serverin:



```
https://mail.servername (company.com-psh.)
```

ose



```
https://servername/webmail
```

Te dalin nje sere applet java qe duhet ti pranosh dhe me ne fund faqja e autentikimit: username e password.

E theksoj jo http por: *https*

Po ta supozojme se nuk lidhesh dot keshtu. Athere mund te perdoresh: TELNET nga komanda DOS ne Windows, ose thjesht nga menuja: run application. Une e provova per ty ne Linux por eshte e njejta gje, sikur te kisha provuar ne DOS. I dergova nje mail vetes, me 
titull: boraa server mail test
dhe 
permbajtje: Prove shkarkimi i postes nga serveri me TELNET

e shkarkova, e shenova per fshirje, e fshiva.




```
localhost ~]$ telnet in.virgilio.it 110  (in.virgilio.it=nameserver=company.com, ne pergjithesi por nuk eshte e thene. Porta 110 eshte e caktuar per pop mail)
Trying 62.211.72.30...
Connected to in.virgilio.it (62.211.72.30).
Escape character is '^]'.
+OK POP3 PROXY server ready (7.0.027)
USER XXXXXX@virgilio.it (XXXXXX@virgilio.it=username tend)
+OK Password required
PASS *********** (passwordi tend)
+OK 1 messages
LIST (liston mesazhet)
+OK
1 859
.
RETR 1 (shkarkon mesazhin numur X-une 1 kisha sa per prove)
+OK 859 bytes
Return-Path: <XXXXX@virgilio.it>
Received: from vsmtp12.tin.it (192.168.70.206) by ims5b.cp.tin.it (7.0.027)
        id XXXXX0D001C4638 for XXXXX@virgilio.it; Sun, 26 Jun 2005 22:19:26 +0200
Received: from [xx.xx.160.183] (xx.xx.160.183) by vsmtp12.tin.it (7.0.027) (authenticated as XXXXX@virgilio.it)
        id XXXXAC0011F792 for XXXXX@virgilio.it; Sun, 26 Jun 2005 22:19:26 +0200
Message-ID: <42BF0E02.4060805@virgilio.it>
Date: Sun, 26 Jun 2005 22:20:18 +0200
From: <XXXX@virgilio.it>
User-Agent: Mozilla Thunderbird 1.0.2-6 (X11/20050513)
X-Accept-Language: en-us, en
MIME-Version: 1.0
To:  XXXXX@virgilio.it
Subject: boraa server mail test
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

Prove shkarkimi i postes nga serveri me TELNET.
.
DELE 1
+OK message marked for deletion
RSET
+OK
QUIT
+OK POP3 server closing connection
Connection closed by foreign host.
localhost ~]$
```


Si dergohet nje mail me telnet: 
Ja si ia dergova vetes sime:



```
localhost ~]$telnet out.virgilio.it 25 (serveri i kompanise, server SMPT porta 25)
Trying 62.211.72.20...
Connected to out.virgilio.it (62.211.72.20).
Escape character is '^]'.
220 vsmtp14.tin.it ESMTP Service (7.0.027) ready
HELO virgilio.it
250 vsmtp14.tin.it
MAIL FROM: <xxxx@virgilio.it>
250 MAIL FROM:<xxxx@virgilio.it> OK
RCPT TO: <xxxx@virgilio.it>
250 RCPT TO:<xxxx@virgilio.it> OK
DATA
354 Start mail input; end with <CRLF>.<CRLF>

Ky eshte text prove

Date: 25:06:2005
Subject: Prove

.  (e rendesishme te perfundohet me linje bosh dhe pike)
250 <xxxxx3DDF004C710A> Mail accepted
QUIT
221 vsmtp14.tin.it QUIT
Connection closed by foreign host.
localhost ~]$
```



bye, bye

----------


## edspace

Nqs kompani përdor outlook, provo https://owa.kompania.com

----------


## T68

Varet nga siguria qe i eshte vene serverit te Exchange ose Notes... te mua u japim perdoruesve nje token (nje pajisje te vockel me bateri qe cdo nje minute te jep nje kod te ndryshem ne baze te nje algoritmi te caktuar).  Gjithashtu perdoruesit duhet te zgjedhin nje numer PIN i cili duhet te futet para se te futet kodi i token-it. Neve e kemi mail.bcg.com serverin, po ai perfshin tere serverat lokale te Exchange ne cdo zyre te kompanise ne bote, dhe perdoruesi duhet te zgjedhe kontinentin ne te cilin gjendet zyra e tij lokale. Kjo eshte menyra me e zakonshme per kompani te medha ku siguria eshte e rendesishme. Di gjithashtu qe shumica e spitaleve te medha bejne te njejten gje.

----------


## boraa

pershendetje,
flm per pergjigjet.
dy rastet e para nuk me ecin, ne fakt rasti i dyte me nxjerr probleme sigurie qe kam idene jane te lidhura me PC tim, ndersa per rastin me telnet  nuk jam  shume  e qarte per comanden e pare. NUk e di nese e ke fjalen per open servername por nese e shkruaj ashtu sic eshte ne kod pra localhost... eshte nje komande  e panjohur.

----------


## edspace

Boraa, 

"Problemet e sigurise" jane thjesht mesazhe qe te njoftojne se lidhja e faqes eshte e sigurte. Cfaredo mesazhi qe te del, shtyp "yes", dhe pastaj duhet te dale nje dritare qe kerkon emrin dhe fjalekalimin. Ketu e kam fjalen per lidhjen qe postova vete me lart. 

Pse nuk pyet vete kompanine per kete problem? Zakonisht kompanite e medha kane zyra kastile per te ndihmuar punetoret qe kane probleme me kompjuterin. 

Ja nje menyre tjeter:
- Nga nje kompjuter i punes shko tek start > run
- Shkruaj *cmd* tek kutia e bardhe dhe shtyp butonin OK
- Tek dritarja e zeze shkruaj *ping http://mail* ose *ping mail*
- Pasi te besh kete duhet te dalin disa numra, ku njeri prej tyre eshte adresa IP e serverit te emailit; ka formen 111.111.111.111 
- Mbaje shenim kete numer dhe kur te dalesh nga puna, (psh ne shtepi) hap shfletuesin e internetit dhe shkruaj http://111.111.111.111 ose https://111.111.111.111 duke zevendesuar 1-shat me numrat qe kopjove nga dritarja e zeze ne hapat me lart.

----------


## ainfg5

> pershendetje,
> flm per pergjigjet.
> dy rastet e para nuk me ecin, ne fakt rasti i dyte me nxjerr probleme sigurie qe kam idene jane te lidhura me PC tim, ndersa per rastin me telnet  nuk jam  shume  e qarte per comanden e pare. NUk e di nese e ke fjalen per open servername por nese e shkruaj ashtu sic eshte ne kod pra localhost... eshte nje komande  e panjohur.



Jo mor lal ska lidhje localhost, eshte vetem "promot"i PC-se tim. 



```
telnet servername 110 

ose

telnet servername 25
```


ku servername=emri i serverit (110-porta server POP3 per te marre posten, 25-porta server SMPT per te derguar posten).


Per shembull:



```
 
telnet axxxsoul.com 110
Trying 6x.1x.x.xx6...
Connected to axxxsoul.com (6x.1x.x.xx6).
Escape character is '^]'.
+OK POP3 axxxsoul.com vx00x.xxxx server ready
USER axxfg5
+OK User name accepted, password please
....etj.
```

*Disclaimer:* Cdo ngjashmeri ose perputhje e pjesshme me te dhena te ndonje serveri te njohur eshte krejt e rastesishme. Te dhenat e ofruara ne publik jane krejt te pergjithshme dhe frut i imagjinates, nderkaq autori (dmth UNE), nuk mban asnjelloj pergjegjesie (legale ose morale) qe mund te rrjedhe nga ndonje perdorim i papergjegjshem nga ana e publikut.

bye, bye

ah harrova: telnet eshte protokoll i pasigurte. SSH duhet perdorur per "remote login". Po kjo eshte histori tjeter.

----------


## Eagle

****per Boraa****

 E para gje e rendesishme eshte nese emri i domain-it eshte publik apo privat. Me qarte ka kompani qe perdorin mail server te brendshem vetem per punonjesit brenda rrjetit te tyre psh username@albania.al nese albania.al nuk eshte i rregjistruar per perdorim publik (ne kete rast eshte unik ne internet- nuk mund mund te kete 2 albania .al) atehere ky domain konsiderohet privat dhe nuk mund te hapet nga jashte kompanise pervecse duke dial-in ne kompani si terminal server user ose Remote desktop connection ose perdorur pcAnywhere program i cili eshte nje lloj remote desktop. Vetem te kesh parasysh qe nje privat perdoret vetem per te marre dhe derguar brenda per brenda kompanise d.m.th keta perdorues as nuk mund te dergojne dhe as mund te marrin email nga jashte kompanise. Ky lloj email-i perdoret nga kompani te medha ose nga kompani qe nuk i lene perdoruesit te dalin ne internet.

 Rasti i dyte kur kemi te bejme me nje e-mail publik dhe ti kerkon ta hapesh nga jashte  kompanise te keshilloj te perdoresh kete interface*http://www.mail2web.com*  dhe besoj se do te mbarosh pune. Mua s'me ka lene ne balte asnjehere.Zakonisht e perdor si mjet per te verifikuar dike qe ankohet se nuk hap dot e-mail-in nese ka problem me passwordin apo ka problem me connection.

----------

